# Sorry one more thing. *pics added! videos now too*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I get to go work with my horse tomorrow! I'm sooooo excited! It's been raining here so much and I just got a lunge line so I can work with her. I'm going to work her in the indoor arena, which FINALLY has a working light! That way the other horses don't get in the way again. But I guess you guys wouldn't want pics now would you? :?


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. lol*

Are you kidding? You're in big trouble if you don't post pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. lol*



> Are you kidding? You're in big trouble if you don't post pics!


 Ditto ....are you kidding.....we would love to see pics.......and good luck to you ......hope your horse behaves well for you...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. lol*

Yeah, um, my camera was dead when we went there. So my friend took a couple pictures of her but ya'll will have to wait until I can get them from her.

But I SWEAR I'm going to kill that gelding that's out there! :veryangry: He kept stealing her! (herding her away and what not) I finally managed to catch her and she did pretty good at lunging (sp?) except she did try to kick at me 3 times at the very end, but I did make sure we ended on a good note. She looks FANTASTIC though, I mean I was about to drool over my own horse, lol.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. lol*

congrats on getting your horse out...i dont think ive seen pictures of her in awhile though  LOL :wink: jk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. lol*

We will wait for the pics.....it's OK..... :wink:

Glad she did good... in lounging.......the kicking though ....is a no no and I hope you corrected her..........I don't want to see you get hurt......


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. lol*

I did my best to correct her, but I'm not sure I did it right. I made her keep going and only let her stop when I decided. What's the best way to correct her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. lol*

you did good... :wink: ..do you have a lounge whip? did you use a chain on her?
If you have a chain on her....make sure ...that the chain is under her chin....never over her nose...watch her close...when you see her....start to turn.. don't let her ..................try not to let her get to the point of kicking at you...catch her with a yank before she does it ....and a tap on the butt with the lounge whip.......try to keep her head in the right position....if she is full butt to you ...lightly yank at the lounge line.......the chain will tighten a little ...then release enough to get her attention.....and make her quit that...... move her forward... tap her butt with the whip..........

testing the chain.........start out with a light yank....if you get no response from her ....yank just a little more....you don't want to hurt her.....just get her attention..... to stop her from turning her butt to you.........basically the same time....with a lounge whip..... tap her bottom ......and move her forward ......work her for a while after..........as you did.....good job there by the way..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. lol*

Yep I had the whip, but no chain. My co op didn't have any. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. lol*



> Yep I had the whip, but no chain. My co op didn't have any.


 you did good ... :wink: .........you will find... if you did use one ....she will be easier to correct........... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. *pics added!**

Well I went up there with my sister today to get my tack for cleaning, so we decided we'd try and get some more pictures of her while we were there. She walked right up to me! I think she was apologizing!

So here are the pictures from today.

































And the other trouble makers. (the gelding is the one closest to the camera)









The Black mare.









My sister with Star.









Me and Star. :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. *pics added!**

Pretty-- animals and you and your sister! Sorry those gorgeous horses are causing so much trouble!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. *pics added!**

All of you and the horses are beautiful...........  :wink: :greengrin:

she walked right up to you........that is a good feeling.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. *pics added!**

Have you tried join-up with her??


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. *pics added!**

Thank you! It is a GREAT feeling when your horse will actually walk straight up to you, especially after yesterday. 

What's Join-Up?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. *pics added!**

Joining up....is what I PMed you....here are a few more tips... :wink: 
When you are lounging her ....you will see:
The inside ear will be turned towards you....she may lick and chew, head lowering.
..... Continue to push her, change directions every five or six circuits. you will see your horse angle her head to you, which is a sign.... she is ready to negotiate her position.
When she drops her head .....very close to the ground, you have won her respect. she now understands ....you are not a predator....and not threatened by you...As soon as you see these signs...stop her "woe"... drop eye contact .... soften ....body language ... bringing the hand nearest the horse across your tummy with fingers closed......drop the whip .......after she stops....drop the rope....walk up to her dropping eye contact.....and go pet her between the eyes......turn away and take a couple of steps away from her...... This is when she should ....come to you...follow you.. and 'join up'...... :wink: :greengrin: 
Reward her... with a rub between the eyes or... on the neck.....

standing... next to her.... on the left hand... or near side... facing forwards... Walk off and circle round the horses nose to the right... she will follow.... Complete a small circle .... reward your horse.... Do this in both directions......That is joining up.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. *pics added!**

That sounds perfect for working with her! I'll try it out tomorrow when I work with her and try to get a video. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. *pics added!**

that sounds great Crissa...... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup: :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. *pics added!**

pam "the horse whisperer"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. *pics added!**



> pam "the horse whisperer"


 You got it and it does work...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sorry one more thing. *pics added! videos now too!**

Sorry the lunging video got deleted by accident, but I did get these.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is very beautiful....love the way she moves... :horse:  ...I can see... the trouble maker ......getting her to run from ya.. :horse: what a brat...... they are sure on ....some real nice......... green forage ............ :wink: :greengrin: 

I'm sorry the lounging one .......got deleted....  

thanks for sharing...Crissa..... :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah he is a butt, he was much better today though. I actually caught her as soon as I got out. Those were after I got done working with her. And by the way the Join-Up worked great! She was following me like a puppy dog in the arena. I did also get on her today as well, here's the pictures. How the heck do I get her to move forward though? She didn't want to go forward when I squeezed. :roll:


































Do I look too big for her? I'm about 5'4" and 110 lbs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To me........it looks like you need to adjust the syrups.... for you.......if you were to stand up in the saddle..... the gap between your bottom and the saddle... is going to be way to much.....I believe it is.... no more ...than a 3" space...something like that....
I also see ....that your heel ....is not pointing down, and toes pointing up in the stirrup... you must maintain this contact... at all times....I hope you can understand what I am saying I wish I had a pic........Crissa.... the way... you have your foot positioned....if the horse bucks or stops fast ....you may be thrown foward.......with proper foot position.....it will be less likely ...that you will be thrown....

I also see...... that you are holding the reins to tightly ....losen the reins...they almost look to short,can you re adjust them........you need to be able to give slack.. to your horse when moving forward....at a walk......having them to tight... can confuse your horse.... as well as ..your stirrups and legs... not being in the proper position ...it sends wrong Q's... to your horse........after all the corrections are made .....get on her... make sure the reins are lose but not sloppy......and try to squeeze with your legs around her barrel and make a click, click, noise...... if she doesn't move forward... give her a kick with your heals..... and let me know if this helps.... :wink: 
Good Luck

no ....you are not to big for her..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you mean make the stirrups longer or shorter? Any longer and I can't reach them. I was just having a rough time with my shoes, they kept getting stuck, I hate wearing tennis shoes when riding they bug me, (I wasn't really planning on riding her) I'll wear my boots when I work with her again on Wednesday and see if that helps. I totally understand what you mean with my heels. I don't think I was paying much attention, I was trying to get her to GO! lol Stubborn horse. I'll loosen the reins next time as well. 

I tried squeezing and clicking but it wouldn't work, and I kicked but again she just stood there. I think I may need dulled spurs or something.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

You don't look to big for her! She looks great! You both do, you should be very proud, she has come a long way!

I also think the stirrups look alittle short, and boots will help alot!

If you have an assistant, one easy way to teach her to move forward, have your assistant put a lead on her, then ask her to move forward, and then have your assitant lead her, everytime you ask her for something, you ask first then have your asssistant move her from the ground, she should learn quick and you will be able to faze out the assistant. Just be sure you always ask first (before your assistant moves her).


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you. 

I'm sorry I'm about in tears, I went to a horse forum to ask some more advice and this is what I get.

"You shouldn't get on this horse. If you cannot work her on the ground you don't belong on her back. You need a professional trainer. Very few inexperienced people can break a horse from the beginning. The behavior your horse is showing you can very well get you killed. 

You cannot afford NOT to get a trainer. If you cannot afford a trainer then I'd say you sadly cannot afford this horse."

I don't know, I just think he could have phrased it nicer or something.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Never mind, he apologized, he didn't mean to be that "gruff" with me, he just meant to express his concern.  Which I do appreciate.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Do you mean make the stirrups longer or shorter? Any longer and I can't reach them. I was just having a rough time with my shoes, they kept getting stuck, I hate wearing tennis shoes when riding they bug me, (I wasn't really planning on riding her) I'll wear my boots when I work with her again on Wednesday and see if that helps. I totally understand what you mean with my heels. I don't think I was paying much attention, I was trying to get her to GO! lol Stubborn horse. I'll loosen the reins next time as well.
> 
> I tried squeezing and clicking but it wouldn't work, and I kicked but again she just stood there. I think I may need dulled spurs or something.


yes........make them longer....you say you are having trouble reaching now? When you stand in the stirrups.....how much space do you have in between your bottom and the saddle? you have to be able to stand somewhat ...when you are riding and and have your feet positioned right.....with boots on... :wink:

Always Crissa ...when you are on a horse ....always watch you feet position....you never know when a horse will spook....

that person was pretty harsh on you.......I am glad that he appologized but I really don't think that was the proper way to express it...........



> If you have an assistant, one easy way to teach her to move forward, have your assistant put a lead on her, then ask her to move forward, and then have your assitant lead her, everytime you ask her for something, you ask first then have your asssistant move her from the ground, she should learn quick and you will be able to faze out the assistant. Just be sure you always ask first (before your assistant moves her).


Haviris.....does have a good idea there... give it a shot after you try her with loser rein.....and your boots on....ect.... :wink: :greengrin: :hug: good luck....... :sun:

let us know.... :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, I'll try it. I'm just afraid I won't be able to reach them! lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and it might help if I move her bozzle (that's what it's called right?) up, it's really low.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Crissa.... when you stand up.. in the stirrups tell me... how much room there is..between your bottom and the saddle.....this is standing straight up.... legs straight?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

There's maybe at the most 3-4 inches? I can take a picture of it on Wednesday if it'll help. When I'm sitting it seems hard for me to reach them. :shrug: It may be that it's become a habit though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It sounds about right......if you are standing straight legged.... and you are getting that much.... it should be OK.......just make sure ...on the reins.....I really think it could be the issue.....if you look at the pics you will see ....what I mean... about how tight they are... being held... for her to go forward ....or even... be at standing position... it's not relaxed..... :wink: ....the tightness is telling her... to stay ...as when you are leg squeezing... it is saying go.....

I hope it works.......


----------

